# V3 Schaltauge



## race_face22 (22. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach besagtem Schaltauge für mein V3 (2013). Konnte nach mehreren Stunden Recherche zwar öfter das passende finden, war aber nie lieferbar. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder hat sogar eines abzugeben?

greez


----------



## race_face22 (24. Juni 2014)

Commencal hat selbst heute erst wieder welche bekommen, sind schon bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

